# Verständnisfrage zu illegal start of expression



## hmsdeid3 (14. Nov 2012)

Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem, mein Compiler hat probleme ab Zeile 5, leider ist mir nicht klar wieso. Er sagt immer 
	
	
	
	





```
maxteil.java:5:5: error: illegal start of expression
```
 und ich weis nicht wgenau weshalb. Anscheinend habe ich eine Klammer vergessen? Ich würde es einfach vom Verständnis gerne wissen. Villeicht kann mir ja einer helfen, dankbar wäre ich jedenfalls dafür. 


```
public class maxteil {
  
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    
    public static void maxteil(int[] A) 
 
      int sum1,sum2;
      sum2=0;
      
      for (int i=0;i<A.length;i++){
        for (int j=0;j<A.length;j++){
          sum1=0;
          for (int k=i;k<=j;k++) {
            sum1=sum1+A[k];
            
            
          } 
          if (sum1>sum2) {
            sum2=sum1;  
          } 
          
        } 
        
      } 
      System.out.print("Maximale Summe: " + sum2 + " ");
    } 
    
  }
```


----------



## Gast2 (14. Nov 2012)

1. bei der Methode maxteil fehlt die öffnenden geschweifte Klammer
2. Du kannst keine Methode in einer Methode deklarieren. maxteil muss aus der main Methode raus.


----------



## hmsdeid3 (14. Nov 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, also ich habe jetzt maxteil raus genommen, die fehlende Klammer ergänzt aber ich bekomme weiterhin den gleichen Fehhler.


----------



## Gast2 (14. Nov 2012)

```
public class Maxteil {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

	}

	public static void maxteil(int[] A) {

		int sum1, sum2;
		sum2 = 0;

		for (int i = 0; i < A.length; i++) {
			for (int j = 0; j < A.length; j++) {
				sum1 = 0;
				for (int k = i; k <= j; k++) {
					sum1 = sum1 + A[k];

				}
				if (sum1 > sum2) {
					sum2 = sum1;
				}

			}

		}
		System.out.print("Maximale Summe: " + sum2 + " ");
	}
}
```


----------



## hmsdeid3 (14. Nov 2012)

Vielen Dank, kannn dann geschlossen werden.


----------

